# SolidCecil Journal



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am planning to start this journal properly in about 3weeks time, when I start my new bulk.

To give you a little taster, I will be following a 8week bulk then 4week maintenance/prime, then back onto 8week bulk. I will follow this for around 7months before cutting.

This will be my 8week plan:

05.30

10g bcaa

GHRP/CJC (saturation dose)

06.00

400ml egg whites (13)

4 rashers bacon

Big bowl of Weetabix & cocopops/ whole milk

Fruit juice

8.00

Homemade protein bar

10.00

400g Sweet potato

300g chicken

Veg

13.00

Mutant mass

16.00

400g Sweet potato

300g chicken

Veg

17.00

Homemade Protein bar

18.00 - GYM

GHRP/CJC (saturation dose)

Bcaa during training

19.00

80g whey

100g fast carbs

20.00

1.5 cups rice

300g mince

Veg

22.00

GHRP/CJC (saturation dose)

22.30

80g whey

50g oats

Whole milk

Will also be taking:

6g fish oils

5g glucosamine

4g vit c

2 multi vits

2 b-complex

Will be using:

1050mg - test 350

525mg - npp

100mg - dbol

1ml - Mtren (wo days only)

0.5mg adex eod

So that's just a taster for now, see if people would follow. Save me starting and writing out the whole plans etc and noone even looks :laugh:

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Here is a first draft of my 4 week plan, will probably make some changes before I start:

05.30

10g bcaa

GHRP/CJC (saturation dose)

06.00

3 scoops whey

2 scoops oats

1 tbls evoo

10.00

1 large bag of salad

Veg

300g chicken

Dressing

13.00

3 scoops whey

2 scoops oats

1 tbls evoo

16.00

1 large bag of salad

Veg

300g chicken

Dressing

18.00 -GYM

GHRP/CJC (saturation dose)

Non carb pre workout drink

bcaa during training

19.00

3 scoops whey

50g dextrose

10g glutamine

20.00

300g prawns

2 slice wholemeal bread

Veg

Sauce

22.00

GHRP/CJC (saturation dose)

22.30

3 scoops whey, tbls evoo, ½ cup oats

Will also be taking:

4g fish oils

5g glucosamine

6g vit c

2 multi vits

2 b-complex

Will be using:

250mg - test e

Maybe some DNP/T3?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I am planning to start this journal properly in about 3weeks time, when I start my new bulk.
> 
> To give you a little taster, I will be following a 8week bulk then 4week maintenance/prime, then back onto 8week bulk. I will follow this for around 7months before cutting.
> 
> ...


im in! lots of food


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im in! lots of food


I like my food. Will also be having a massive cheat meal once per week ontop of my diet.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I like my food. Will also be having a massive cheat meal once per week ontop of my diet.


u better post pics or im ooooout


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Subbed mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill have a look at this fo sho

Good luck mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like I have some interest.

Will keep this going then


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

if my journal of crap can get 65 pages im sure yours will get some people in it lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Looks like I have some interest.
> 
> Will keep this going then


If it is indeed your calves in the avi then that's why there is interest mate!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> If it is indeed your calves in the avi then that's why there is interest mate!


x2 Subbed!!!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck mate get some pics up!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Will be good to follow this.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers guys, didn't think anyone would care


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

aw


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers guys, didn't think anyone would care


With Calves like that......... who wouldn't.... :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> If it is indeed your calves in the avi then that's why there is interest mate!


X2 I'm in for the calf work outs see what I can steal and pass off in the gym as my own


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

No, I'm honestly humbled. I didn't think people took much notice.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers guys, didn't think anyone would care


Considering peps and slin at some point next yea would be good to see if they make a difference for you, you haven't used either before have you?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Considering peps and slin at some point next yea would be good to see if they make a difference for you, you haven't used either before have you?


I have used peps before but they were cheap Chinese generic's, still worked a bit though.

So looking forward to using better grade peps and this will be my first time using slin.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> No, I'm honestly humbled. I didn't think people took much notice.


I think there will be a fair amount of interest mate not a lot of people have a bottom half like the one you're sporting


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Subbed! Looking at your avi I'm really tempted to email you for coaching!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed. Looking forward to it mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> No, I'm honestly humbled. I didn't think people took much notice.


Of course we do mate! Will be a very interesting journal, its nice to see that you're open with what you're taking etc its what I try to do as well.

Get some pics up though mate, pics make a journal.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just-that-ek said:


> Subbed! Looking at your avi I'm really tempted to email you for coaching!


Pretty sure he does too fella


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Breda said:


> X2 I'm in for the calf work outs see what I can steal and pass off in the gym as my own


For funds of course 

I remember your old wheels avi

Fcking beasts

Get that pic on here


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best buddy .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> For funds of course
> 
> I remember your old wheels avi
> 
> ...


I think it's on my profile mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I think it's on my profile mate


Ah

So you want us all to follow your journal and check out your profile too????

Lol

Lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Ah
> 
> So you want us all to follow your journal and check out your profile too????
> 
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have now added in a rough guide for my 4 week maintenance/priming phase


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

in....do u compete mate? think iv only ever seen youre legs & there funking HUGE! look forward to pics & training updates

& thats some massive eating lol....i though i was bad


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> in....do u compete mate? think iv only ever seen youre legs & there funking HUGE! look forward to pics & training updates
> 
> & thats some massive eating lol....i though i was bad


Cheers mate.

Got to eat big to get big


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea dont you compete?

And is your name really Cecil???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea dont you compete?
> 
> And is your name really Cecil???


I don't really want to give away too much mate as I am being very honest with my usages, if that's alright.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

been meaning to ask what team dinosaur stands for as shaun is team dino and he was a beast of a man .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> been meaning to ask what team dinosaur stands for as shaun is team dino and he was a beast of a man .


Yeah, for a while Shaun Davis was helping me out with advice and supps.

Not so much anymore, decided to go it on my own. No offence to him he is a great man 

Been meaning to change it as I'm not working with him anymore.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah, for a while Shaun Davis was helping me out with advice and supps.
> 
> Not so much anymore, decided to go it on my own. No offence to him he is a great man


yes he is a decent fella and i was shocked at some of the things he told me lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I don't really want to give away too much mate as I am being very honest with my usages, if that's alright.


Oh yea fck me course mate, I was just messing about dude


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Oh yea fck me course mate, I was just messing about dude


No worries mate, there will probaly be a trail of clues throughout the journal :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damn this just got exciting 

do u run the Dbol @ 100mg for the whole 8 week block? & keep cycle the same threw every block?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn this just got exciting
> 
> do u run the Dbol @ 100mg for the whole 8 week block? & keep cycle the same threw every block?


That's what I'm planning mate, will end up increasing the 8week dose eventually when I have to, but don't want to go crazy on the AAS.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> That's what I'm planning mate, will end up increasing the 8week dose eventually when I have to, *but don't want to go crazy on the AAS*.


why not?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> why not?


100mg dbol for 8 weeks is normal so imagine what crazy means , 500mg for 12 months :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> why not?


Hoping to rely more on food and other meds.



ewen said:


> 100mg dbol for 8 weeks is normal so imagine what crazy means , 500mg for 12 months :laugh:


 :lol: we'll see


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

In!! Looks like a really interesting and effective approach, i'll be watching closely!

All the best!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In!

Can i borrow your legs, I promise to give them back.....honest? :whistling:

Get some pics up fella!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> In!! Looks like a really interesting and effective approach, i'll be watching closely!
> 
> All the best!!


Cheers, this will be my first time using a bulk/prime technique


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Subbed should be a good read


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers mate, can't wait to get under way with this.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> In!
> 
> Can i borrow your legs, I promise to give them back.....honest? :whistling:
> 
> Get some pics up fella!


Get your legs out in my competition thread, let's see what you got.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it today big man?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good cheers mate, didn't manage the gym last night as I had a migraine. So got to hit legs and cardio tonight.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What training split you use cecil


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use:

Shoulders/tricep

Legs/calves

Off

Back/bicep

Chest/calf

Off


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Im in buddy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You got your wheeeeeels avi back then

You big tease


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You got your wheeeeeels avi back then
> 
> You big tease


Thought I would go back, while I've got my bottom half comp running.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

im in.smash it mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers mate, I'm surprised how well this has been received.

Just want to get it under way.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

In for this, best of luck man :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You could always pop into my journal to share the love


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You could always pop into my journal to share the love


Could do :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

It's called 'not 1 but bloody two' for your reference mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Subbed to this mate!

Just wanted to ask, what does the 'prime' part of this entail, have only seen it mentioned once but didn't know what it meant?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So the holy grail exists! Been looking for this to appear for a VERY long time. Subbeded!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Thought I would go back, while I've got my bottom half comp running.


What is your bottom half comp all about then???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Subbed to this mate!
> 
> Just wanted to ask, what does the 'prime' part of this entail, have only seen it mentioned once but didn't know what it meant?


It means I'm going to be on low cals and gear so that my body turnes into kind of a sponge is the best way I can explain it. So that when I give it high cals and gear it soaks it straight up and puts it to use.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> What is your bottom half comp all about then???


Have a look mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230692-sc-best-bottom-half-competition.html


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> It means I'm going to be on low cals and gear so that my body turnes into kind of a sponge is the best way I can explain it. So that when I give it high cals and gear it soaks it straight up and puts it to use.


Makes sense when it's put like that 

Have you run similar protocols before, or is this a first? Is there much difference between high and low gear and kcals?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Makes sense when it's put like that
> 
> Have you run similar protocols before, or is this a first? Is there much difference between high and low gear and kcals?


This will be my first time trying something like this.

My diets and AAS are in the OP mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers mate, I'm surprised how well this has been received.
> 
> Just want to get it under way.


Fck me.

Some legs in there already mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me.
> 
> Some legs in there already mate


Get yours in there aswell mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> This will be my first time trying something like this.
> 
> My diets and AAS are in the OP mate


  saw the a week part, must have missed the 4 week draft lol good luck with it all mate :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Wake me up hen you start posting workout shît in here mate :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Wake me up hen you start posting workout shît in here mate :lol:


Will do mate, will be a couple of weeks though


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> saw the a week part, must have missed the 4 week draft lol good luck with it all mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, I hope it works out too


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in for this mate, what sort of training style do you favour? High/low volume, intensity techniques used etc?

Or just mix it up constantly?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm in for this mate, what sort of training style do you favour? High/low volume, intensity techniques used etc?
> 
> Or just mix it up constantly?


I'm going to mix it up every 12weeks, so after I've finished a bulk & prime phases il switch the training up.

I do like a mix of heavy low rep compounds and high rep isolations.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Get yours in there aswell mate


Fck that supra and cj will kill me


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Fck that supra and cj will kill me


No mate, more the merrier


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> My lame ass attempt
> 
> View attachment 125877


Might have a better chance of winning if you put it in the *correct thread* :whistling:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha lol

Sorry


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Told you this would be received well mate!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Told you this would be received well mate!


Yeah, thanks mate 

6 pages already and I haven't even started it yet :confused1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Does your top half match the bottom?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> Does your top half match the bottom?


I feel my legs are my best bodypart but I wouldn't call them overpowering.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I feel my legs are my best bodypart but I wouldn't call them overpowering.


Good mate. Ive clicked who you are now.. have you on FB, didnt realise.

Secrets safe ... Cecil


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> Good mate. Ive clicked who you are now.. have you on FB, didnt realise.
> 
> Secrets safe ... Cecil


Maybe mate, can't remember the last time I went on there to be honest. Spending most of my time on here!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a cheat meal last night, so here a example of what some might look like:

Special fried rice x2

Sweet & sour pork

Mandarin chicken

Bag of prawn crackers

Tub of Ben & Jerrys Phish Food

Sharing bag of sour fruit pastels

Box of 5 large triple chocolate cookies

Fuji milkshake

Felt a bit bloated after, probably because I stuffed it all down in about 45mins.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a monstrous meal!

What are your stats mate if you don't mind sharing them?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RowRow said:


> That's a monstrous meal!
> 
> What are your stats mate if you don't mind sharing them?


It did hurt to lie down for a while after!

5'10

Not sure on weight, haven't taken it in months, will weigh myself when I start this.

Bf was measured at 8.11% 2weeks ago. (Using 9point calliper reading)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Had a cheat meal last night, so here a example of what some might look like:
> 
> Special fried rice x2
> 
> ...


Nice!!

But pics would be better, can't beat a bit of food p0rn


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> But pics would be better, can't beat a bit of food p0rn


Will make sure I do in future


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Had a cheat meal last night, so here a example of what some might look like:
> 
> Special fried rice x2
> 
> ...


That is almost my exact last cheat..but sweet and sour chicken and duck!!

U putting at 8% bodyfat with legs like those at 5'10, you must be heavy!!!

Good luck with cycle!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> That is almost my exact last cheat..but sweet and sour chicken and duck!!
> 
> U putting at 8% bodyfat with legs like those at 5'10, you must be heavy!!!
> 
> Good luck with cycle!


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How's it going mate?

You still at it or is all your attention in getting Paul ripped now lol lol lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Still at it mate. Still got a couple of weeks before I start this plan.

Had a cheat meal tonight so thought I would post up a pic.

8peice chicken

4 fries

Bottle of Pepsi

2 big bags of diritios

Big bag of sweets

All for me by the way..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fcking **** the bed

Crack on them mate

Looks lush


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah.

I think I will

IIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

That lot looks like it's more cals than my entire day today!

I had better have lost weight tomorrow :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Fcking **** the bed
> 
> Crack on them mate
> 
> Looks lush


All gone already mate, just finishing off the sweets :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

How could I forget about my pudding!

Just heating it up now


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You don't heat vienetta silly :lol:

OK I am seriously jealous.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> You don't heat vienetta silly :lol:
> 
> OK I am seriously jealous.


I like to drink it :lol:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

WTFFF....how do you eat all that and stay lean! haha. Mad man.

Solid..What are your thoughts on FST-7 style training?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> WTFFF....how do you eat all that and stay lean! haha. Mad man.
> 
> Solid..What are your thoughts on FST-7 style training?


Must be lucky I guess 

I have tried it and liked it, but to be used properly you have to use it in conjunction with synthol, to really stretch the fascia IMO.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Just found this thread mate , so don't get the idea I'm stalking you , we'll not yet any ways muhahaha  didn't know iv got such a high credited tutor to get info from 

Look forward to seeing your progress mate ,best of luck ,not like you need it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Just found this thread mate , so don't get the idea I'm stalking you , we'll not yet any ways muhahaha  didn't know iv got such a high credited tutor to get info from
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress mate ,best of luck ,not like you need it


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Think i tried to add you on Faceeeeybook but you havent accepted


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Think i tried to add you on Faceeeeybook but you havent accepted


I haven't been on fb for ages mate sorry.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Definitely in for this one! Will you post training etc as you go?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Definitely in for this one! Will you post training etc as you go?


Yeah will be, training is usually quite simple.

I train in a really basic spit & sawdust gym so all free weights apart from the odd leg machine!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Have you posted an upper body pic yet you big lump? :innocent:

Or is it like this?



Just joking mate :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Have you posted an upper body pic yet you big lump? :innocent:
> 
> Or is it like this?
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Can't remember if I am in or not so am now. Not coming in to much though as your cheats are killing me haha. Only joking mate be in all the time see if you work as hard as you make people work lmao


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Can't remember if I am in or not so am now. Not coming in to much though as your cheats are killing me haha. Only joking mate be in all the time see if you work as hard as you make people work lmao


Haha, these are just little cheats at the moment. Wait until I get in full swing 

I don't know what your on about, I don't even train :whistling:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Haha, these are just little cheats at the moment. Wait until I get in full swing
> 
> I don't know what your on about, I don't even train :whistling:


I won't wait to see you in full swing, I have over a week for mine so can't see anything till after that haha.

Its all genetics instead of training then hey!! lol looking forward to seeing your training style 

How are you today mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going cecil? u got ur shirt off yet....or will that give away the identity?  i swear it, u better be a fukin pro :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

The whole fcking forum awaits......


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I won't wait to see you in full swing, I have over a week for mine so can't see anything till after that haha.
> 
> Its all genetics instead of training then hey!! lol looking forward to seeing your training style
> 
> How are you today mate?


Lol,

Yeah I'm alright cheers mate. How's you?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going cecil? u got ur shirt off yet....or will that give away the identity?  i swear it, u better be a fukin pro :lol:


Lol, we will have to wait and see the pictures to follow


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Lol,
> 
> Yeah I'm alright cheers mate. How's you?


All good here mate!! You have much planned for the weekend?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All good here mate!! You have much planned for the weekend?


Not too much, will be training legs later.

Just chilling most of it. You got any plans?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Not too much, will be training legs later.
> 
> Just chilling most of it. You got any plans?


Not got much planned really, doing/done food prep and chilling really. Going to be weird not having a beer tonight lol. All worth it so its not that bad!

You must enjoy training legs the most I assume


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Not got much planned really, doing/done food prep and chilling really. Going to be weird not having a beer tonight lol. All worth it so its not that bad!
> 
> You must enjoy training legs the most I assume


Sounds nice, lol I haven't drunk in a few years now!

You'd think wouldn't you but I don't really. It's kind of a love hate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What can you squat then mate with those beasts???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Sounds nice, lol I haven't drunk in a few years now!
> 
> You'd think wouldn't you but I don't really. It's kind of a love hate


I don't drink to get drunk probably have like 2 or 3 beers on a Saturday night and thats it.

I can't stand training legs but I want the big legs so do it! Prefer chest and shoulders myself.

When are we getting to see your top half anyway? Not in a **** way just wanted to see the top to the legs lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> What can you squat then mate with those beasts???


Knees are quite bad recently so keeping it lighter and going higher reps. So sticking to around 190-200 at the moment.



paulandabbi said:


> I don't drink to get drunk probably have like 2 or 3 beers on a Saturday night and thats it.
> 
> I can't stand training legs but I want the big legs so do it! Prefer chest and shoulders myself.
> 
> When are we getting to see your top half anyway? Not in a **** way just wanted to see the top to the legs lol


Soon mate, need to get some new pics of the top half. Will post up recent pics when this starts properly.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Knees are quite bad recently so keeping it lighter and going higher reps. So sticking to around 190-200 at the moment.
> 
> Soon mate, need to get some new pics of the top half. Will post up recent pics when this starts properly.


With bad knees you do 200!!! Whats your PB on them?

What date have you set to start properly?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> With bad knees you do 200!!! Whats your PB on them?
> 
> What date have you set to start properly?


Think I've done around 255 for a few of sets before.

I will be starting this on the 15th


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol nice and light and 200

Crazy numbers buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Lol nice and light and 200
> 
> Crazy numbers buddy


Got to eat big, lift big and sleep big to get big!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> Knees are quite bad recently so keeping it lighter and going higher reps. So sticking to around *190-200* at the moment.
> 
> Soon mate, need to get some new pics of the top half. Will post up recent pics when this starts properly.


Is that pounds or kgs? :whistling:

120kg is the max i have squatted but not A2G :cursing: so 200 is well out of my reach....good going mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Got to eat big, lift big and sleep big to get big!


So you advocate a big diet cals wise then mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is that pounds or kgs? :whistling:
> 
> 120kg is the max i have squatted but not A2G :cursing: so 200 is well out of my reach....good going mate :thumbup1:


Kilos mate. 120s a decent weight pal :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> So you advocate a big diet cals wise then mate?


Depends mate. It's all relative, obviously the bigger you are the more food you can handle.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm trying to shovel it in atm


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> All good here mate!! You have much planned for the weekend?


Got confused, actually training delts/tricep.

Been too busy thinking about everyone else's diet & training, I forget about my own!

Just eating now then going gym in a bit.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Got confused, actually training delts/tricep.
> 
> Been too busy thinking about everyone else's diet & training, I forget about my own!
> 
> Just eating now then going gym in a bit.


I take that as a good thing mate, you are more bothered about sorting your clients than yourself!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've done 160 x1 before. 180 would be a lifetime goal at 80kg. Would love little be to go a 4 wheeler.

240 is my deadlift goal. I can't imagine that on my back


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I've done 160 x1 before. 180 would be a lifetime goal at 80kg. Would love little be to go a 4 wheeler.
> 
> 240 is my deadlift goal. I can't imagine that on my back


I find that with squatting before going for a new pb, just unrack the weight to see how it feels first, it'll help you when you actually come to try it.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I find that with squatting before going for a new pb, just unrack the weight to see how it feels first, it'll help you when you actually come to try it.


Walkouts can be worthwhile - get the weight feeling OK before you actually lift it.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Subbed!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, going to try to get this underway tonight. I am very busy at the moment so I'm not sure how often I will be able to update.

It's shoulders tonight, will write out sets and weights when I get home about 10ish. (I'm training at 6.30 then got a couple of 1-1s after)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so shoulders last night, will write out how many rep plus what weight I used for heaviest set.

Standing OHP - 15,12,8,6,4 working up to 110kg

Seated side laterals - 12,10,8 used 20kg

Seated db press - 12,10,8 used 35kg

Rear delt cables - 12,10,8 used 7th plate on stack (not sure on weight)

Face pulls - 12,10,8 used 9th plate on stack

Bb shrugs - 12,10,8 used 260kg

As you can see they are not massive weights lifted, I like to keep the weight slightly lower to I can fully focus on the muscle working rather than just shifting weight. Also I am quite weak at pressing movements.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea.

Weak as fck lol

Good number there SC


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Weak as fck lol
> 
> Good number there SC


Thanks mate, I try to get stronger on the compounds each session


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate, I try to get stronger on the compounds each session


Where are your pics boss? Everyone is waiting to see the top half lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Where are your pics boss? Everyone is waiting to see the top half lol


Will get the misses to take some soon


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Will get the misses to take some soon


Will believe it when I see it lol


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm in!

How big are you legs (inches) at the moment if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I'd be interested to know that to see if they're any longer than mine :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd! Looking forward to the leg workout updates.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good sesh mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Will believe it when I see it lol


  I'm a busy man, I'm out the house by 7am and don't get home until about 10pm most days!

Got to put the work in.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BBaddict said:


> I'm in!
> 
> How big are you legs (inches) at the moment if you don't mind me asking?


I'm not sure mate, I think last time I measured they were about 30ish but that was a while back. So I don't know lol


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Sooooo, the training has began 

SUBBED.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks mate, as I said I'm very busy at the moment so will try and keep this updated


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I'm a busy man, I'm out the house by 7am and don't get home until about 10pm most days!
> 
> Got to put the work in.


No rest for the wicked lol 

Keep it up mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> No rest for the wicked lol
> 
> Keep it up mate


You only get out what you put in


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> You only get out what you put in


Thats a good saying mate! I will use that one now haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats a good saying mate! I will use that one now haha


I've got lots of sayings that I live by :thumbup1:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Definitely in for this big fella :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Definitely in for this big fella :thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Big news..

Just been chatting with Neil Hill and he has asked if I want to go train with him while he is in London! So I've now got to try and find a day where I'm free to go upto London. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Big news..
> 
> Just been chatting with Neil Hill and he has asked if I want to go train with him while he is in London! So I've now got to try and find a day where I'm free to go upto London. :thumb:


An offer to good to refuse ey mate. Book a day off work lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> An offer to good to refuse ey mate. Book a day off work lol.


I'm planning to mate. I've chatted to him a few times but would be good to train with him.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I'm planning to mate. I've chatted to him a few times but would be good to train with him.


I don't know alot about him infact I just googled him if i'm honest lmao but I am sure he knows his stuff from the images I saw.

Will definatly be a good thing!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Have i missed any food porn while ive been on holiday


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I don't know alot about him infact I just googled him if i'm honest lmao but I am sure he knows his stuff from the images I saw.
> 
> Will definatly be a good thing!!


He is a very knowledge man, he is the guy behind the Y3T training system and he also trains Flex Lewis, Zac Khan and many other greats.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Have i missed any food porn while ive been on holiday


Going for a all you can eat tonight at Cosmos


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Going for a all you can eat tonight at Cosmos


haha enjoy!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> He is a very knowledge man, he is the guy behind the Y3T training system and he also trains Flex Lewis, Zac Khan and many other greats.


Flex Lewis is the welsh guy right? I watched a program on him a few years ago. Maybe he will teach you some stuff if your lucky lol.

Is Y3T good?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha enjoy!


I will indeed, time to dig out my stretchy pants


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Flex Lewis is the welsh guy right? I watched a program on him a few years ago. Maybe he will teach you some stuff if your lucky lol.
> 
> Is Y3T good?


Yeah Flex is the current 212 Mr Olympia.

Yeah it's seems a good system from what I know.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

something like these perhaps


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah Flex is the current 212 Mr Olympia.
> 
> Yeah it's seems a good system from what I know.


Well with you training with him I expect to be Mr Olympia in a few years lmao.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> He is a very knowledge man, he is the guy behind the Y3T training system and he also trains Flex Lewis, Zac Khan and many other greats.


Great opportunity for you mate, enjoy every second and get picking his brain 

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Great opportunity for you mate, enjoy every second and get picking his brain
> 
> Where abouts are you based?


Yeah I feel really excited and privileged.

I'm just like 40mins south of London, so not far. Just trying to find the time!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So I ate a bit too much last night, 5plates of starters/mains and 2 plates of pudding.

Stomach was hurting and I looked about 8months pregnant!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Got back tonight, so heavy deadlifts. Haven't deadlifted in a few months so will be interested to see what I can do.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> So I ate a bit too much last night, 5plates of starters/mains and 2 plates of pudding.
> 
> *Stomach was hurting and I looked about 8months pregnant*!


GOOD :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> GOOD :tongue:


No, it hurt. I walked back from home the resturant (about 40min walk) to get some air and try and let the food go down a bit!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> No, it hurt. I walked back from home the resturant (about 40min walk) to get some air and try and let the food go down a bit!


Lol, you should of ran it off haha. What was it you ate so much of again??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Any pics in here yet?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol, you should of ran it off haha. What was it you ate so much of again??


It's a all you can eat resturant that do everything.

So I had some Chinese, Indian, sushi, pizza, roast dinner, cakes, ice cream, waffles, sweets and more..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> Any pics in here yet?


No new ones yet mate, as I said I don't get home until 10ish most nights at the moment, by that time I just wanna have my shake and go sleep! :sleeping: will get some soon!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> It's a all you can eat resturant that do everything.
> 
> So I had some Chinese, Indian, sushi, pizza, roast dinner, cakes, ice cream, waffles, sweets and more..


Light weight


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> It's a all you can eat resturant that do everything.
> 
> So I had some Chinese, Indian, sushi, pizza, roast dinner, cakes, ice cream, waffles, sweets and more..


Sounds like an epic refeed to me mate!!


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Incase I've missed it at some point, how old are you mate?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Started my M1T+ yesterday, starting the test/npp tonight.

It was back last night, so again will just write out reps then top weight:

Deadlift - 15,12,8,6,4 worked up to 220kg (could have done more)

Barbell row - 12,10,8 got to 100kg

Wide pulldowns - 12,10,8 can't remember as none of the stacks are labeled in our gym.

Straight arm pulldowns - 12,10,8 full stack on cable machine.

Rear shrugs - 12,10,8 got to 160kg

I think that's right, it's hard to remember the next morning.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Some very good weights there mate .hope all goes well in this new cycle your doing


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

no pics been posted yet.............


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely hilarious what do you all want pics of? Nice to have a good bb'er posting regularly and giving insight into his training and experiences.

Go google "mr Olympia" if you want some pics of bodybuilders and have your fun there.

Sorry for temporary hi-jack.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Absolutely hilarious what do you all want pics of? Nice to have a good bb'er posting regularly and giving insight into his training and experiences.
> 
> Go google "mr Olympia" if you want some pics of bodybuilders and have your fun there.
> 
> Sorry for temporary hi-jack.


I think people want to work out my identity


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chest/ isolation legs yesterday:

Flat bb press 15,12,8,6,4 - working upto 180kg

Decline bb press 12,10,8 - 140kg

Incline db press 12,10,8 - 40kgs

Leg extension 12,10,8 - not sure

Lying leg curl 12,10,8 - 8th plate

Seated calf 12,10,8 - 90kg

Working legs twice a week at the moment because they have lost some size due to knee injury.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Chest/ isolation legs yesterday:
> 
> Flat bb press 15,12,8,6,4 - working upto 180kg
> 
> ...


nice weights on the flat b&b press boss :thumb :can not say iv seen that lifted in my gym lol


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I think people want to work out my identity


Rumpelstiltskin?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oldskooler said:


> nice weights on the flat b&b press boss :thumb :can not say iv seen that lifted in my gym lol


Change gyms :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> nice weights on the flat b&b press boss :thumb :can not say iv seen that lifted in my gym lol


Thanks, that's quite common in my gym lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok do it was arms on Saturday, trained at about 1pm in a gym with no windows or a/c, just a little fan that blows the hot air around. I was sweating like crazy.

Seated db curl 15,12,8,6,4 - 27.5kgs

Cgbp 15,12,8,6,4 - 160kg

Double arm hammer curl 12,10,8 - 27.5kgs

Rope push downs 12,10,8 - full stack

Preacher curls 12,10,8 - 45kg

Db skull crushers 12,10,8 - 25kgs

Heavy compound legs tonight..


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah our a/c is a door open each end of the gym, no windows - walk out wet! Hotest day today where we are, suppose to be in the low 30s.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I upped the dose from 20mg M1T to 30mg yesterday as I ordered some more. I have been walking for about 5mins this morning and the shin pumps are killing me! Just had to stop for a rest.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Yeah our a/c is a door open each end of the gym, no windows - walk out wet! Hotest day today where we are, suppose to be in the low 30s.


We are predicted 33c today!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I upped the dose from 20mg M1T to 30mg yesterday as I ordered some more. I have been walking for about 5mins this morning and the shin pumps are killing me! Just had to stop for a rest.


Also getting bad stomach acid, this is my first time using M1T, does anyone else get this issue?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Also getting bad stomach acid, this is my first time using M1T, does anyone else get this issue?


What's in the m1t ? Is it bsi ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> What's in the m1t ? Is it bsi ?


Yeah it's their M1T+ it is methyl test plus a 'secret ingredient'. I got sent a tub to try, I have just made a order for their standard M1T.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah it's their M1T+ it is methyl test plus a 'secret ingredient'. I got sent a tub to try, I have just made a order for their standard M1T.


Secret ingredient sounds like an added case of gut rot then.

Not sure I'd trust something that came with a "secret ingredient".


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> Secret ingredient sounds like an added case of gut rot then.
> 
> Not sure I'd trust something that came with a "secret ingredient".


I thought the same, but it's free and all other BSI stuff has been spot on


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

A brief search suggests the + may be MTren


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

M_at said:


> A brief search suggests the + may be MTren


Just seen this too. Well I should receive the standard M1T tomorrow, so will switch to this to see if it helps.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah it's their M1T+ it is methyl test plus a 'secret ingredient'. I got sent a tub to try, I have just made a order for their standard M1T.


If the + is mtren then some people do get acid reflux with tren, do you usually?

Hmmm I got some bsi to try free when they first came out and tbh I'd rather pay for other labs mate ime with them, you used a few of their products with success? May re-consider as if its good enough for you then must be ok tbf


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh and m1t is literally the best oral ive ever used but its sooo harsh sides wise for me I don't/won't use it. Gives me terrible lethargy for some reason and headaches from hell, although may be worth another ride as not tried recently 

Let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> If the + is mtren then some people do get acid reflux with tren, do you usually?
> 
> Hmmm I got some bsi to try free when they first came out and tbh I'd rather pay for other labs mate ime with them, you used a few of their products with success? May re-consider as if its good enough for you then must be ok tbf


I don't normally get it with tren, I'm going to switch to just standard M1T tomorrow to see if it makes a difference.

Yeah I only use BSI now, and some Apollo as I get that for free.

Tried most of their stuff and its all been spot on.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Oh and m1t is literally the best oral ive ever used but its sooo harsh sides wise for me I don't/won't use it. Gives me terrible lethargy for some reason and headaches from hell, although may be worth another ride as not tried recently
> 
> Let us know how you get on with it!


Wil do mate, think its only my 3rd day now. Planning on 30mg for 4weeks.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

It was compound legs last night, very hot again!

Squat 15,12,8,6,4 - 200kg (knees still a bit painful)

Lunges 12,10,8 - 70kg

Hack squat 12,10,8 - 80kg (feet close, sounds very light but is hard on our machine)

SLDL 12,10,8 - 70kg

Seated calfs 25,20,15,12,8 - 80kg

Knees still a bit painful so can't go all out on legs yet


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> It was compound legs last night, very hot again!
> 
> Squat 15,12,8,6,4 - 200kg (knees still a bit painful)
> 
> ...


Have you always done pyramid sets for legs? And are the first few sets of 15+12 warm up or working sets?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Have you always done pyramid sets for legs? And are the first few sets of 15+12 warm up or working sets?


No, I am trying this out at the moment. On the main compounds I do the 5set pyramid and try to get stronger each week. The 15 & 12 are light working sets.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> No, I am trying this out at the moment. On the main compounds I do the 5set pyramid and try to get stronger each week. The 15 & 12 are light working sets.


Ah right, what were you doing before the pyramids?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Ah right, what were you doing before the pyramids?


Just straight sets of 4x 12-15 for legs or 8-10 for other body parts.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just noticed this now looking forward to seeing your progress big man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks mate.

I'm going to write up last nights shoulder workout when I've got time.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Subbed mate. Lets see if I can get my legs to grow outwards


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry been busy and haven't had time to update.

Arms on Saturday wen't like this:

Incline db curls 15,12,8,6,4 - 27.5kg each

CGBP 15,12,8,6,4 - 160kg

Db hammer curls 12,10,8 - 25kg each

Pushdowns 12,10,8 - full stack

EzBar Preacher curls 12,10,8 - 50kg (I think?)

Db skull crushers 12,10,8 - 27.5kg each


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to update for a while.

Everything is going well, putting alot of my time into SolidTraining.

Going to train back tonight in around a hour, will update again when I get back.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well training last night didn't go to plan.

Was warming up on deadlifts and felt a sharp pain in my lower back, so decided to stop.

It was actually quite painful to bend etc, so I just watched my missus train then went home.

Feels alot better now, got chest tonight so will see how that goes.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a blood test taken last Wednesday and just had a call from my doctors asking if I can go in as soon as possible reguarding my results!

Doesn't sound good, going to go in Wednesday morning to see what's up.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

How comes you had bloods done bud. just a routine thing?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> How comes you had bloods done bud. just a routine thing?


Had this blood test done due to having stomach acid issues for a while.

I know I should have them checked regularly but never get round to it!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chest & light legs tonight. Was a great workout, I think my chest was the pumped it has ever been!

Chest dips

Incline Hammer Strength style machine

Flat dumbbell press

Cable cross overs

Leg extensions

Standing leg curl

Seated calf raise


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey bud hope all is well , goid to read that your still training hard

Hope the blood tests came bk ok ?

All the best


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey bud hope all is well , goid to read that your still training hard
> 
> Hope the blood tests came bk ok ?
> 
> All the best


Thanks mate, I need to keep remembering to update this.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just popped in to see what the boss is up to.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Trained arms on Saturday, a good session again. Just a lighter/pump session.

Can't remember weights off the top of my head.

Straight bar pushdowns 3x 8-12

Skull crushes (superset) close grip bench 3x 8-12

Single arm underhand pushdowns 2x 12-15

Ez-bar curls 3x 8-12

Seated db curls 3x 8-12

Double bicep cables 2x 12-15

Forearm curls 3x 8-12

Reverse forearm curls 3x 8-12


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Leg session last night, felt good again. Slight pain in my knees to begin with but once I was fully warmed up it was fine.

Squats 4x 12-15

Leg press 3x 8-10

Hack squats 3x 12-15

SLDL 4x 8-10

Standing leg curl 3x 12-15

Seated calf raise 4x 25,20,15,10


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Trained shoulders tonight, good session again. Great pump and feel.

Db side laterals 3x 8-12 (triple dropsets)

Seated smith press 3x 8-10

Rear peck deck 3x 12-15

Seated db press 3x 8-12

Bb shrugs 3x 8-12

The dropsets on side laterals really hurt.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

How the bloods go mate??


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> How the bloods go mate??


Got raised liver enzymes. Been booked in for a fasted blood test in 3weeks time, then further tests from there.

He says he thinks it could be due to a fatty liver.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Got raised liver enzymes. Been booked in for a fasted blood test in 3weeks time, then further tests from there.
> 
> He says he thinks it could be due to a fatty liver.[/
> 
> ...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, he wasn't too sure at this stage, was just his initial guess.

Going to have the fasted blood test then it's depending on results, what tests I have next.

He also knows what cycle I'm currently taking.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Back session last night, once again a great pump.

Close grip pulldowns 3x 12-15

Barbell row 3x 8-10

Close grip seated row 3x 8-10

Rack pulls 3x 6-8

HS pullover machine 3x 12-15


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Trained arms yesterday morning.

Had a sample of Gaspari Vasotropin to try, I took a double dose of 6 tablets washed down with 2scoops of Superpump Max.

Oh my god, it was the biggest pump I have ever had! Thought my arms were going to explode and by the end could only perform about 50% ROM and had to use both arms to scratch the back of my head :lol:

Rope pushdowns 3x 12-15

Dips 3x 8-10

Overhead db 3x 8-12

EZbar curls 3x 12-15

Incline db curls 3x 8-10

Cable curls 3x 8-10

Reverse cable curls 3x 8-10 (for forearms)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Trained arms yesterday morning.
> 
> Had a sample of Gaspari Vasotropin to try, I took a double dose of 6 tablets washed down with 2scoops of Superpump Max.
> 
> ...


Have been meaning to give vasotropin a go, plus so max has been my fav pre workout for as long as I can remember, might give this a go


----------

